# [SOLVED] Home front installation help!!



## radnus (Aug 2, 2011)

Hello TSF, recently I got a game called Home front..When I ran the setup.exe it was opened in some other language..So first of all I googled and found that game was well within the minimum requirements..So is there any patch available to convert the game into English??

Edit: I haven't installed the game yet..
*Specifications*

CPU:Intel Core i3 2100 @ 3.10GHz Sandy Bridge 32nm Technology
RAM:2.00 GB DDR3 @ 665MHz (9-9-9-24)
Motherboard:Intel Corporation DH61WW (LGA1155 CPU 1)
GPU:505E ([email protected])ATI Radeon HD 5450
HDD:977GB Seagate ST31000524AS (SATA)

Waiting for your replies,Thanks in advance!!


----------



## radnus (Aug 2, 2011)

*Re: Home front installation help!!*

Hello again,after trying 2 or 3 times I did manage to install the game,and its running fine tooo,but I don't understand a word..I thinks its Russian..So please help me!! Thanks again..


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Home front installation help!!*

Are you installing the game from an original retail DVD, or did you download it from the internet?

If you downloaded it, please post a link to the website you got it from.


----------



## radnus (Aug 2, 2011)

*Re: Home front installation help!!*

Sorry for bothering you Koala,I did manage to reinstall the game in English..The setup itself had the option. Yeah its an original DVD..You can close the thread..My apologies again for troubling you...


----------

